# "T" replacement



## mtnvike (Oct 23, 2007)

I am a healthy, fairly fit 57 year old recreational (100-125 miles per wk) rider. Over the last 6 months to a year I've noticed a decline in my energy levels, my ability to get motivated and my endurance. Im going in to get my testosterone levels checked this week. I' m wondering if anyone out there has experienced these symptoms, had themselves checked and had success with T replacement.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Get a full blood workup done. My problem was anemia. Of course I'm female so "T" isn't an issue.


----------

